# wo wird ICQ history gespeichert?



## stuhli (15. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!
Ich suche schon ewig, wo icq die history speichert.Kann mir jemand helfen? Oder wird die gar nich auf meinem PC gespeichert?


Danke


----------



## NomadSoul (15. Oktober 2005)

Wenn Du sie speicherst liegt sie auf deinem PC, bei Windows findest Du es unter
-->\Eigene Dateien\ICQ Lite


----------



## stuhli (15. Oktober 2005)

genau da sit sie ben nicht =/ und speichern tu ich sie ganz sicher..


----------



## NomadSoul (15. Oktober 2005)

dann geh mal auf 
Perfernces and Security-> dort dann saving Options -> und schau mla was dort für Pfade stehen und ob Du sie auch wirklich speicherst. 
ansonnsten such doch mal nach einem Nicklname mit dme Du gechattet hast.. dann findest du mit glück vieleicht das Verzeichnis


----------

